# FS: MillerMod Arc heads (ALL SOLD)



## MillerMods (Nov 2, 2006)

2X single stage 3/4 watt with RV1H and parabolic cut reflector ($35 each)

These will run well with alkalines. These are ready to ship. Shipping is included in the price (First class with a delivery CN). my email is [email protected] and my PP is [email protected].

They'll be shipped with foam battery pads attached to the bottoms (they're pictured without them).


----------



## Dorkwheeler (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: FS: MillerMod Arc heads (6 heads)*

I'm interested in the 1X single stage 3/4 watt with RV1H and stock polished reflector ($30). I have a new arc aaa-p. This will fit my body I assume. How much different is the finish between the two or is luck of the draw?


----------



## chago (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: FS: MillerMod Arc heads (6 heads)*

I'll take one of the 3x, TXOH ($45). PM sent


----------



## pdm (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: FS: MillerMod Arc heads (6 heads)*

I'll take one of the "3X single stage 3/4 watt with TXOH and parabolic cut reflector for ($45 each)". Paypal sent for $45.00

I had one of these for sale on the BST, started playing with it and realized just how wonderful these little lights are. I'm keeping that one as well!


----------



## eggoo (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: FS: MillerMod Arc heads (6 heads)*

I'll will take one of the 3/4 watt with TXOH and parabolic cut reflector for $45.

Paypal sent. Thanks.


----------



## fasteddie (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: FS: MillerMod Arc heads (6 heads)*

I'll take two of the 3X single stage 3/4 watt with TXOH and parabolic cut reflector for ($45 each)

Paypal sent.


----------



## MillerMods (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: FS: MillerMod Arc heads (6 heads)*

All the TXOH's are sold.


----------



## MillerMods (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: FS: MillerMod Arc heads (6 heads)*



fasteddie said:


> I'll take two of the 3X single stage 3/4 watt with TXOH and parabolic cut reflector for ($45 each)
> 
> Paypal sent.



They were sold before you posted but I may still be able to quickly get you 2 at this price. If not, I'll issue a refund. I'll PM you tonight. I have to check my inventory.


----------



## fasteddie (Nov 4, 2006)

*Re: FS: MillerMod Arc heads (6 heads)*



MillerMods said:


> They were sold before you posted but I may still be able to quickly get you 2 at this price. If not, I'll issue a refund. I'll PM you tonight. I have to check my inventory.


 
Well? Any update?


----------



## HEY HEY ITS HENDO (Nov 4, 2006)

*Re: FS: MillerMod Arc heads (6 heads)*

.... backup on the RV1H/stock reflector


----------



## MillerMods (Nov 4, 2006)

*Re: FS: MillerMod Arc heads (6 heads)*



fasteddie said:


> Well? Any update?



Sorry for the delay, I got side tracked. I have 2 loaded heads with TXOH and parabolic cut that need the driver installed. If mid-next week is O.K., I'll ship them then.


----------



## wacbzz (Nov 4, 2006)

*Re: FS: MillerMod Arc heads (6 heads)*

Anything left? I just ordered an Arc AAA and would like this mod...


----------



## fasteddie (Nov 4, 2006)

*Re: FS: MillerMod Arc heads (6 heads)*



MillerMods said:


> Sorry for the delay, I got side tracked. I have 2 loaded heads with TXOH and parabolic cut that need the driver installed. If mid-next week is O.K., I'll ship them then.


 
Eric, that's great. Thanks for scraping something up for me.


----------



## MillerMods (Nov 4, 2006)

*Re: FS: MillerMod Arc heads (6 heads)*



HEY HEY ITS HENDO said:


> .... backup on the RV1H/stock reflector



Huh?


----------



## HEY HEY ITS HENDO (Nov 5, 2006)

*Re: FS: MillerMod Arc heads (6 heads)*



Dorkwheeler said:


> I'm interested in the 1X single stage 3/4 watt with RV1H and stock polished reflector ($30)


......... if this guy passes then "i`ll take it" thanks


----------



## TENMMIKE (Nov 5, 2006)

*Re: FS: MillerMod Arc heads (6 heads)*

deleated.................... found other thread


----------



## MillerMods (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: FS: MillerMod Arc heads (2 heads left)*

2X single stage 3/4 watt with RV1H and parabolic cut reflector ($35 each)


----------



## 3E8 (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: FS: MillerMod Arc heads (2 heads left)*



MillerMods said:


> 2X single stage 3/4 watt with RV1H and parabolic cut reflector ($35 each)



Eric, I'll take one. $35 Paypal sent. Thanks man!

Alan


----------



## Russki (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: FS: MillerMod Arc heads (2 heads left)*

I will take one. Pp sent. Thanks.:goodjob:


----------



## MillerMods (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: FS: MillerMod Arc heads (2 heads left)*

All sold. Thanks to all.


----------

